# Nhandu Chromatus Habits? Care?



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2005)

The beauty of these arachnids really intrigues me. I believe
I will get one of these T s next. I can't find too much data
on them. Do any collectors out there have N. Chromatus(s)?
Do they burrow much? Hide A Lot?


----------



## OldHag (Aug 18, 2005)

Mine has made an elaborate burrow!  She will come out in the evenings but if disturbed she's quick to run right back down into her burrow.  They really are stunning spiders! GET ONE!  Ive had mine since she was so small I could barely find her in the vial. Now shes  a big huge 5" beauty!  You wont be dissapointed.


----------



## Windchaser (Aug 18, 2005)

My sling stays burrowed pretty much all the time. My adult female has been using a hide most of the time. She just recently started a burrow. These are very beautiful T's, but they can have a bit of an attitude. My female will easily throw a threat display when she is disturbed. I keep mine like I keep all of my other T's. I use dry peat moss and provide a water dish.


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 18, 2005)

My big female stays out in the open, but has a peice of corkbark to hide under if she wants to, awsome spider IMO, I keep her on dry subsrtate with a water dish as well..

Regards, Mike 

here she is... http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=49434


----------



## rwfoss (Aug 18, 2005)

The timing on this post couldnt' be better, as I just got my first Nhandu chromatus in the mail yesterday. She was non-reactive when I first unpacked her, but by the evening she had moved to the hide I provided her. 

I will be curious about future replies to this thread. How big to these T's get? Mine is about 4-5 inches right now. 

Rick


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 18, 2005)

From what I have seen they max out around 6 to 7 inches...

Regards, Mike


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks, So far It all sounds really positive, I have to get one!
Headed for Daytona Breeders Expo this Sat.  if there isn't one there
I think Swift's has some.


----------



## JohnxII (Aug 18, 2005)

Got mine as a 2.5" juvenile. At that time she'd prefer to stay in the pre-made hide. Digs a little. Now at 4"+ she stays out almost all of the time.

Just keep in mind they are a bit on the skittish side. And for ground dwellers they are quite capable of teleporting.


----------



## Windchaser (Aug 18, 2005)

Mike H. said:
			
		

> From what I have seen they max out around 6 to 7 inches...
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yes, this is about the size of my big female at home.


----------



## Bigboy (Aug 18, 2005)

I got mine around 1/8", it's 3/4" now and it loves to burrow but as long as it is hungry it'll be right out in the open.


----------



## The_Monk (Aug 18, 2005)

just had two of these delivered today only 1/8", never had a sling so small before, how fast do they grow? One has eaten already and the other doesnt seem interested much so i'll try tomorrow now.


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 18, 2005)

> just had two of these delivered today only 1/8", never had a sling so small before, how fast do they grow? One has eaten already and the other doesnt seem interested much so i'll try tomorrow now.


Well I'm still feeding ~150 small slings of this species I still have from an eggsac.  

They do start out very small, but that's not unusual for a species that regularly pops out 1500+ eggs!  I've heard of eggsacs of this species breaking 2000 eggs.

They are very good feeders for their size though, and will easily take down prey their own size.

While they are still small like this they will molt and grow rapidly if fed well... as they get a little bigger the growth will level out, being about average in my experience.


----------



## Bigboy (Aug 18, 2005)

Why did they get put into genus Nhandu?


----------



## Bigboy (Aug 18, 2005)

Is it a matter of structure or a big genetic difference nobody knew about before?


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 18, 2005)

> Why did they get put into genus Nhandu?


Are you asking why it was changed from _Lasiodora cristata_?  Well, simply put, it wasn't.  Prior to being described as _Nhandu chromatus_ by Schmidt this was an undescribed species.  _Lasiodora cristata_ is a completely different spider altogether.

This spider aparantly shares some characteristics with _Nhandu_, _Lasiodora_, and _Vitalius_ and it may very well not belong in genus _Nhandu_.


----------



## Schlyne (Aug 19, 2005)

They do burrow a lot.  I kinda accidently nudged my N. chormatus a couple of days ago  :8o and it moved so quickly it was on top of the forceps   (yay for long ones) over the deli cup, attacking the forceps.  Then it ran back into the cup to hide.


----------



## Wadew (Aug 19, 2005)

I got a nhandu 10 days ago and it is a tiny thing not afraid of food and has a good appetite


----------



## wolfpak (Aug 23, 2005)

i have a tiny N. chromatus sling about 3mm in size. do i start feeding it or wait for another molt, before i feed it? what do i feed it? first time to have a sling so small


----------



## Wadew (Aug 23, 2005)

Try a pinhead cricket,make sure it is a supervised feeding and if there is no interest in a couple minutes take it out . Dry substrate is the key here I will wet a pea size piece of moss and put it in every couple of days.


----------



## wolfpak (Aug 23, 2005)

what about chopped crickets or mealworms? will they feed on it?


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 23, 2005)

*I did get One!*

I found a 3 inch N. Chromatus at Daytona. He was freshly molted when
I got him Sat. and he ate a medium cricket this morning. Great T!


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Aug 23, 2005)

I have a Nhandu.  It is only about two inches so I couldn't tell ya much.  I will say this though.  My 2 inch Nhandu looks like my 2 inch A. geniculata's.  And if it is the color you seek, go for the one that gets bigger - the genic.


----------



## edesign (Aug 24, 2005)

Soulsick said:
			
		

> I have a Nhandu.  It is only about two inches so I couldn't tell ya much.  I will say this though.  My 2 inch Nhandu looks like my 2 inch A. geniculata's.  And if it is the color you seek, go for the one that gets bigger - the genic.


I'm debating a N. chromatus right now so the more boardmembers who post their experiences with this species is greatly appreciated  also been wanting a genic for a while too and was hoping to wait until my parahybana got closer to 5 or 6" before getting it...seems this is most likely going to be another case of the well-I-could-not-decide-on-either-species-so-I-got-both's.


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 24, 2005)

> I have a Nhandu. It is only about two inches so I couldn't tell ya much. I will say this though. My 2 inch Nhandu looks like my 2 inch A. geniculata's.


At 2" these should not look very much alike IMO.



> And if it is the color you seek, go for the one that gets bigger - the genic.


I don't think they look that much alike to begin with.  The adults, while both having some white leg striping, are very different looking spiders.  While they're is no question that _A. geniculata_ are larger spiders (they're bigger than _a lot_ of spiders), _N. chromatus_ can get quite large... 7" females can be very imposing!  Theyre are some somewhat smaller specimens in the hobby though it seems.

BTW, mexican8s, congrats on getting your _N. chromatus_ at Daytona!


----------



## KirosReptiles (Sep 12, 2005)

I just got a tiny hatchling _N. chromatus_ sling, and it's settled in well.  It ate a pinhead cricket this evening (eventually) and settled into its burrow nicely (self-constructed).  Can't wait to see it grow.  It still isn't as fast as my OBT sling tho (I had no idea until I saw them in real life... wow!  ).


----------



## Pennywise (Sep 13, 2005)

*3 week evaluation*

After having this one for three weeks plus, I can say that I
highy recommend these. They burrow a lot and they also climb
frequently. Very active, quick and skittish. Mine hasn't showed
aggression but seems quite capable of "teleporting" perhaps when
you least expect it. Right now it stays in the open mainly hiding
only when it gets spooked by something. This one is also a strong
feeder.


----------



## TheNothing (Sep 14, 2005)

i've got one on the way 
told its absolutely tiny

for those that got yours as a sling, what is their early growth rate?  I see some say "fast" but how fast is fast?

how small was it when you got it?
how big is it now?


----------



## Wolfy72 (Sep 14, 2005)

I have a huge huge girl reaching almost 8.5 inches,, and she's out all the time, Highly aggressive and very skittish, webbed up her whole tank, a regular eating machine she is.  And very pretty to boot


----------



## GoTerps (Sep 14, 2005)

> I have a huge huge girl reaching almost 8.5 inches


almost 8.5" ?? I'll believe it when I see a ruler pic!


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Sep 14, 2005)

TheNothing said:
			
		

> i've got one on the way
> told its absolutely tiny
> 
> for those that got yours as a sling, what is their early growth rate?  I see some say "fast" but how fast is fast?
> ...



N. chromatus 2nd instars aren't "absolutely tiny" they are well and truly microscopic lmao


----------



## DanD5303 (Sep 15, 2005)

I didn't start with tiny slings, so I can't help with their growth rate.  I got mine last November at about 1.25 inches.  They are between 4 and 5 inches now.  (not easy to measure any more)  Very colorful, great eaters, and a ton of attitude.  I'd also wonder about a two inch N chromatus that looked just like an A geniculata.  Mine didn't. 

DanD


----------



## Gesticulator (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm having one sent to me on Tuesday. I didn't know I was joining an AB bandwagon!!! Great, I hope to read more threads abt N chromatus. Temperment and speed wise...how does it compare to say a Psalmo??? I always use Psalmos as a comparison, as they are the fastest and most defensive T's in my collection.


----------



## Deschain (Sep 15, 2005)

I just got one myself.   Tiny lil' lady, but still cute.


----------



## Bigboy (Sep 15, 2005)

I received mine as a freebie from Swifty.  It was about this big when I got it. [ ]  the space between the brackets that is, maybe smaller.  I'd say about the size of a newly hatched cricket.  Anyways I received it in march of 05 and now in september of 05 is it 3/4 of an inch.  6times bigger in 6 months.


----------



## TheNothing (Sep 15, 2005)

cool thats what i was lookin for...


----------



## cloud711 (Sep 16, 2005)

what are their humidity and temperature requirements? do they like moist environment?


----------



## cloud711 (Sep 19, 2005)

is it true that N Chromatus are burrowers? i have read somewhere that they would use a half buried flower pot if you provide them one. :?


----------



## DanD5303 (Sep 19, 2005)

Mine burrowed when they were smaller.  At a little over four inches, they still maintain a depression or small burrow, but don't use it much.  I've kept them on dry peat with a water dish for several months.  They are doing very well.

DanD


----------



## cloud711 (Sep 20, 2005)

my mine burrows a lot as well. but i heard that when they grow up they stay more often on the surface rarely burrowing. is this true?


----------



## Wolfy72 (Sep 21, 2005)

Wasnt the name changed to L.Cristata or actually verified as such?


----------



## Wolfy72 (Sep 21, 2005)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> almost 8.5" ?? I'll believe it when I see a ruler pic!


I would love to, just to actually see for myself, but since she would rather rip off my arm than let me in her tank for ANYTHING other than droppin in food,,, NO THANK YOU !!!


----------



## cloud711 (Sep 21, 2005)

from what ive heard it's still Nhandu Chromatus.


----------



## greenbay1 (Sep 21, 2005)

My N. _chromatus_ was microscopic when I got it. And it grew fairly quickly. It is beautiful, skittish, can be defensive, good eater, and mine doesn't burrow. He can also kick hair when he has a mind to do so. I find him unpredictable when it comes to defensive behavior. He doesn't care for the tweezers when his enclosure is cleaned out.  I keep him on dry peat with a water dish and hide.


----------



## cloud711 (Sep 22, 2005)

as of now my sling wont eat. it's not eating for around 3 days now and it made a deep burrow and just stays there. is that a sign of premolt?


----------



## GabooN (Oct 9, 2005)

I asked in a different thread, but now realize that this thread is probably the better place to ask. For those of you who have A. genic and N. chromatus, which do you prefer and why? From what I have read online, genics dont tend to burrow, correct? If that is true, is this the major difference between the two? or am I missing something


----------



## Schlyne (Oct 9, 2005)

Gesticulator said:
			
		

> I'm having one sent to me on Tuesday. I didn't know I was joining an AB bandwagon!!! Great, I hope to read more threads abt N chromatus. Temperment and speed wise...how does it compare to say a Psalmo??? I always use Psalmos as a comparison, as they are the fastest and most defensive T's in my collection.


Slower than a Psalm, I'd think, but not by much in my experience.  After all, my cambridgei teleports   As for defensiveness, I couldn't tell you.  Either I have super calm Psalms, or I've never really upset one of them.


----------



## JohnxII (Oct 10, 2005)

GabooN said:
			
		

> I asked in a different thread, but now realize that this thread is probably the better place to ask. For those of you who have A. genic and N. chromatus, which do you prefer and why? From what I have read online, genics dont tend to burrow, correct? If that is true, is this the major difference between the two? or am I missing something


I have an adult female _A. geniculata_ and a sub-adult female _N. chromatus_. In terms of skittishness, similar I'd say. Both are aggressive feeders. However, the _N. chromatus_ is a lot more unpredictable, and is quite the teleporter. Sometimes, even a prey item a few inches away from her burrow would vanish in the blink of an eye, and you never see the T coming out... so in terms of ease of maintenance, _N. chromatus_ could be a little tricky compared to _A. geniclata_, but no biggies.


----------



## wolfpak (Oct 10, 2005)

JohnxII said:
			
		

> I have an adult female _A. geniculata_ and a sub-adult female _N. chromatus_. In terms of skittishness, similar I'd say. Both are aggressive feeders. However, the _N. chromatus_ is a lot more unpredictable, and is quite the teleporter. Sometimes, even a prey item a few inches away from her burrow would vanish in the blink of an eye, and you never see the T coming out... so in terms of ease of maintenance, _N. chromatus_ could be a little tricky compared to _A. geniclata_, but no biggies.


i have both species, both are aggressive feeders. but about skittishness, i would say my genic isnt and quit handlable. i don't know if that is their nature? i do keep them in the same conditions and care.


----------



## GabooN (Oct 10, 2005)

Handable isn't an issue with me, since I don't really plan on holding them. But basically from what people have been telling me, chromatus is a bit more skittish, but overall very similar, therefor its just a matter of preference?


----------



## SamtheMan (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, in my opinion the colors of the N. Chromatus are much more vivid than the A. geniculata.  And since the A. geniculata gets noticebly bigger its really a question if you want color or size.  Just my 2 cents though.  (For the record I have a few of both)


----------



## GabooN (Oct 10, 2005)

yeah, from pics that I have seen, I liked the chromatus' leg stripes more than the genic. And at this point I don't need anything too huge just yet . I think I'll have to hold off until the spring to get another T (no shipping in winter, cant afford to get it right now), but I'm pretty sure N. chromatus will be the one I get


----------



## wolfpak (Oct 11, 2005)

if you prefer color from size, then go with the chromatus


----------



## rikukunut (Aug 22, 2007)

i love n chromatus:razz:


----------



## monitormonster (Aug 22, 2007)

My roomate's N. Chromatus mature male is only about 4" and very leggy, with a skinny butt....I thought he would end up bigger than that. I think that I will get a female one day so that I can appreciate the full beauty of a big fat 7" girl.

He isnt the most defensive of all of our collection, but I have seen some major threat displays when he didnt want to be bothered.


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 25, 2007)

Mine never emerges. Always hiding. It has amazing speed. When all of you say Teleport, I didn't know exactly what that meant....until I saw it for myself. I can't even blink when I'm messing with it or I will lose sight of it.


----------



## skooma_addict (Aug 25, 2007)

Mine hides in the hide I provided and does a little bit of digging but not much though. It comes out at night but will readily dash back into the hide from the slightest disturbance. During the day all you can see it a pair of legs sticking out the front of his "lair". The speed he has is amazing, when it arrived and I opened the package it burst from the bottom to the top of the tank before I could even react and believe me, the glass side of the tank was no obstacle. Again, maybe not the fastest, but fast enough. I could honestly say my leggy beast would give my avic. a run for his money.


----------



## Moltar (Aug 25, 2007)

I could be wrong but... With all these comparisons between N chromatus and A geniculata i'm wondering if some people here are confusing N chromatus w/ N coloratovillosus. I have all 3 and i can say that N chromatus and A geniculata look nothing alike. Chromatus has a light carapace and has distinctly red (brownish red) on the legs and abdomen w/ red setae; Mostly red and white w/ some browns. Geniculata is definitely black and white with red setae on the abdomen. N coloratovillosus however looks very much like geniculata but with more white on the legs and some other minor differences. Furthermore they mature at about the same size (8"-9") whereas i understand that N chromatus will mature at 6"-7" tops.

That being said i dig all 3. The Nhandu's are both much, much feistier than the genic. If the genic thinks you are food you're getting tackled but other than that she is very gentle, not even flicking hairs unless really disturbed. The Nhandu's are both more skittish and defensive. Flicking hairs and throwing the occasional threat or just diving for cover. I've had the chromatus tag my forceps before too. My specimens range from big sling to juvies so i can't say from personal experience what the adults are like but i researched the bejeezus outta them before buying (like i do w/ most inverts). Either way, N chromatus is awesome.


----------



## umpquaarachnids (Dec 28, 2008)

Pennywise said:


> The beauty of these arachnids really intrigues me. I believe
> I will get one of these T s next. I can't find too much data
> on them. Do any collectors out there have N. Chromatus(s)?
> Do they burrow much? Hide A Lot?


These Ts are awesome I have a 3" for sale $23


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Dec 28, 2008)

umpquaarachnids said:


> These Ts are awesome I have a 3" for sale $23


That was posted more than three years ago, dude.


----------



## Billdolfski (Dec 30, 2008)

Mushroom Spore said:


> That was posted more than three years ago, dude.


Clever observation, Sherlock.

My N chromatus is meaner than a rattlesnake and twice as fast.  It rarely, if ever burrows and has quite the appetite.


----------



## Dexity (Dec 11, 2010)

My N. Chromatus is the most docile creature I have, only ever went to the "im big and mean" position for the tongs, because she has bitten them before and it scared her.  She is about 4 inches right now and has NEVER kicked a hair, which I find odd, very odd, even my B. emilia throws hair...  She hides half the time, the rest she is chilling over the water dish or on her mushroom.  <thread necro>


----------



## brian abrams (Dec 21, 2010)

*N Chromatus*

As they mature, they seem to lose their skittishness and "settle down" a bit.  I'd still say they are more skittish, compared to A Genic.  In terms of appearance, I prefer A Genic both in terms of leg-striping and overall  appearance.


----------

